# Hey Everyone!



## SongofWar (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey,

I've been interested in ww2 aircraft and aerial combat for years, and i've been lurking this site for some time now. Just thought i'd introduce myself. I'm 25 and i'm from Toronto, Canada.

Be Gentle 

-Song


----------



## Heinz (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome mate.


----------



## rochie (Sep 2, 2008)

hi there


----------



## JugBR (Sep 2, 2008)

SongofWar said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've been interested in ww2 aircraft and aerial combat for years, and i've been lurking this site for some time now. Just thought i'd introduce myself. I'm 25 and i'm from Toronto, Canada.
> 
> ...



welcome mate, its allways space for one more member in the crew, join the gand and have fun !


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2008)

G'day mate welcome to the forum!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 2, 2008)

> Be Gentle



hehehehheh

Welcome!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 2, 2008)

Why the F*ck should we be gentle? Why should we treat you different?

ha ha ha

Welcome to the site. Hope you hang around a while.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2008)

Aye, don't expect to get any less stick and whip than anyone else around here...

Welcome to Njaco's House of Horror...!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. We have a couple of canuck's here [PBF FB]
whom I'm sure will be around to welcome you. Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## SongofWar (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone 8) 

Wurger, what part of poland are you from?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 2, 2008)

The Polish part.


and it starts...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 3, 2008)

Actually, Wurger (Wojtek) is from the city of Pila..

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2008)

Gentle? Wasn't he a WW2 4th Fighter Group ace?
Oh, no!That was Gentille (pronounced Jentilly), sorry!
Welcome from very wet Macclesfield, England.


----------

